
Spark on Lambda - Qubole_News
https://www.qubole.com/blog/spark-on-aws-lambda/?utm_medium=organic-search&utm_source=HackerNews&utm_term=q42017&utm_content=Blog&utm_campaign=2017_Organic_Search_BP_Spark-on-Lambda
======
prakharjain09
Another framework to run python only code in distributed manner on AWS Lambda
is [http://pywren.io/](http://pywren.io/)

using spark APIs on lambda is cool!

------
rgizm0
Great to see spark on Lambda at last! Fantastic for code dev.

